# O que é o IPCC?



## José M. Sousa (20 Mai 2008 às 15:12)

Fico com a impressão que é melhor partirmos de algumas perguntas básicas para testarmos o nosso conhecimento sobre algumas coisas.

O que significa esta sigla?
Em que ano foi criado o IPCC?
Quem faz parte do IPCC?
Para que serve o IPCC?
De que modo o IPCC chega aos seus relatórios de avaliação? Qual o seu método de decisão?
Tudo o que vos apetecer sobre o IPCC.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Mai 2008 às 12:09)

Está visto que este assunto não motiva grande interesse. No entanto, o conhecimento deste organismo sob a égide das Nações Unidas dá-nos algumas pistas sobre a importância do fenómeno das Alterações Climáticas.

A sigla IPCC ( http://www.ipcc.ch ) significa Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change ( em português Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas). É um órgão científico intergovernamental criado em 1988 pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial ( http://www.wmo.ch/pages/index_en.html ) e pelo Programa das Nações Unidas para o Ambiente ( http://www.unep.org/ )
Dele fazem parte todos os governos membros daquelas duas organizações , mais de 180 países, cientistas e outros cidadãos (representantes de ONG's, etc.)

O IPCC não leva a cabo investigação científica, visa apenas reportar/avaliar sobre o estado da ciência no que diz respeito à questão das AC :
«The IPCC does not conduct any research nor does it monitor climate related data or parameters. Its role is to assess on a comprehensive, objective, open and transparent basis the latest scientific, technical and socio-economic literature produced worldwide relevant to the understanding of the risk of human-induced climate change, its observed and projected impacts and options for adaptation and mitigation.»

in http://www.ipcc.ch/about/index.htm

Os seus relatórios devem ser neutros quanto às políticas públicas ("policy"):
«IPCC reports should be neutral with respect to policy»

O facto de ser uma organização intergovernamental significa que as decisões em plenário são tomadas por consenso.

Há muito mais a dizer sobre o IPCC. Espero que agora, tendo em conta o muito que se fala do IPCC, possa haver algum debate.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 10:17)

O IPCC é o conjunto de cientistas dirigidos pelos governos... por isso deixa-os andar que eles andam entertidos a magicar apocalipses.


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Mai 2008 às 11:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> O IPCC é o conjunto de cientistas dirigidos pelos governos... por isso deixa-os andar que eles andam entertidos a magicar apocalipses.



Mário Barros, pelo que eu já vi, apesar de dizer muitos disparates, você parece ser um jovem curioso e com grande capacidade. É pena que desperdice essa capacidade.

Pela minha parte, só lhe vou prestar atenção e responder aos seus desafios quando achar que você o merece. Não é o caso desta vez.


----------



## José M. Sousa (7 Jun 2008 às 10:42)

É frequente ouvirmos os negacionistas das Alterações Climáticas a denegrirem o trabalho do IPCC. Por isso, é importante compreender a natureza desta organização.
Diz-se que há divergências entre os cientistas e que o resultado final é político, dando a  entender que há uma distorção no sentido de apresentar as Alterações Climáticas como algo mais grave do que na realidade é.

Esta posição dos negacionistas é, no mínimo, absurda e não resiste à análise dos factos.

É evidente que, tratando-se de um dos problemas mais complexos que a comunidade internacional enfrenta, há muitas áreas de incerteza, em alguns casos em matérias de muito pormenor. Essas incertezas, contudo, não anulam as conclusões fundamentais: o aquecimento global está a acontecer e grande parte dele é de origem antropogénica. Esta é uma conclusão de carácter científico! 

Outra coisa é o discurso, a forma como se transmite o problema, como o valorizamos , como se faz a avaliação do risco. Aí sim, os representantes dos governos, os diplomatas, têm uma grande influência nas declarações finais. Por exemplo, evita-se utilizar a palavra "perigoso".

Longe das conclusões do IPCC exagerarem o problema das AC, sucede exactamente o contrário. Nos 20 anos que leva, e os 4 relatórios de avaliação que apresentou, a tendência é de que, a cada novo relatório, a avaliação das AC é mais grave. O que indica algum conservadorismo nas análises anteriores. O que se compreende, dada a natureza desta organização.

É necessário ter em conta que, sendo as conclusões obtidas por consenso, isso significa que todos os países, incluindo, por exemplo, os EUA, a Arábia Saudita, a China, etc. (para mencionar países, entre outros, que têm especiais  interesses particulares de curto prazo  em resistir às medidas para combater as AC) estão de acordo quanto ao fundamental do problema das AC.


----------

